# Error Change Password smb



## Sirius (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey all,

We are an association for Public Administration and busy with a new server. However when we try to change the password of the maps created on the server we get the following error:


```
Username: board
Changing local password for board
New Password:
Retype New Password:
Can't load /usr/local/etc/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
Restarting samba daemon...
Performing sanity check on Samba configuration: FAILED
```
After running the *testparm* command we got the next error:


```
params.c:Section() - Badly formed line in configuration file: ]
params.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse().
Error loading services.
```

Can someone fix this for us?

Kind Regards,

Joost van Dijke
ICT and secretary study assocation Sirius


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 22, 2011)

It would be useful to see your smb.conf file and to know something more about the server and the configuration. At glance it seems to me that smb.conf has something wrong in the beginning.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> At glance it seems to me that smb.conf has something wrong in the beginning.


I'll second that. There is an error in your smb.conf.


----------

